# Wireless mouse problem



## SimianRaticus (Apr 4, 2007)

Okay, so I recently got a wireless keyboard and mouse. The keyboard's working fine, but the mouse on other hand, I'm having all sorts of problems with. Sometimes the pointer jumps across the screen, and others I can't get it to move at all. 

I don't know what could be wrong. I've only had it for almost a month now. There's no dust or anything under the sensor.

Also, I don't know if this has anything to do with it, but I never actually installed the software that came with it. My CD drive was jammed, and I couldn't get it open. Regardless, though, everything was working fine, so I didn't really worry about it. Anyway, I don't know what happened, but all of a sudden my CD drive seems to be working fine (I've managed to get it to open on my first attempt at least twice now). So I tried to install the software the software that came with it, but nothing happened. There wasn't any prompt that appear on screen, nothing. I'm assuming that my CD drive is just unable to read discs now.


----------



## Angelis666 (Dec 19, 2005)

try unplugging the keyboard and/or plug in one with a cable there is a chance the two could be interfering with each other. 

Also put the disk in again and see if it shows up in My Computer, autoplay might be turned off, if nothing appears try another disk and if still nothing appears im guessing bad drivers or loose wiring


----------



## SimianRaticus (Apr 4, 2007)

I tried unplugging, and it's still not working. And I also tried checking My Computer after inserting the disc, and nothing still. Any more ideas?


----------



## SimianRaticus (Apr 4, 2007)

Anyone?...


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Howdy,

SO you have 2 problems your mouse is erratic and the CD drive doesn't recognize disks.

Is the CD drive a combo drive or just a CD drive.....does it show up in My Computer...when you put a disk in does the drive spin up at all.

How old it the CD drive?

What make and Model is the wireless mouse?


----------



## SimianRaticus (Apr 4, 2007)

No, nothing shows up under My Computer.

And the keyboard and mouse are Labtec. And as far as the CD drive, yes, it's a combo drive.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

For the CD drive

Try this

Download  CDgone to your desktop.

Right click and choose *Extract All*,
open folder and *double *click on *cdgone.reg*

*Do Not Click on EditReg.reg*

Restart your PC


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

This is the driver for the Labtec mouse.

http://www.labtec.com/pub/techsupport/mouse/labtecmouse_v21.zip

This is the driver for the Labtec Keyboard

http://www.labtec.com/pub/techsupport/keyboards/keyboard_desktop_v5.1.exe


----------



## SimianRaticus (Apr 4, 2007)

All right, I've done all that, and still I'm experiencing the same problems.

Could it be the batteries? I remember changing the batteries once before when it was doing this same thing (albeit not as severely), and that seemed to work, but that was only a week ago. I shouldn't need new batteries already, right?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

There should be a reset button on the mouse or base somewhere try resetting it.

Also move the base somewhere closer or a different place.


----------



## Edmond84 (Oct 28, 2007)

So SimianRaticus, since I have the same problem as you (both my mouse and keyboard stopped working), could you please tell me how did you fix it?


----------

